# exterior painting



## bigt (Mar 29, 2012)

How much does an exterior paint job go for a sqft? The total sqft is 5,340... I paint interior but I want to start doing exterior painting but don't know how to charge... The house is asbestos shingles... Thanks for any input


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Id sub it out

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

*PLEASE READ THIS BEFORE PROCEEDING ANY FURTHER DOWN THIS PATH!!!!*


Welcome To PT by the way!! :thumbsup:

If you actually get through the whole thread, youll have a better understanding of the comments that are about to follow.

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/cost-estimate-trim-painting-15104/

Theres also a link on the first page thats worth reading.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Go get em greenies!!!!!!!


----------



## admirableptg (Oct 23, 2008)

We charge 7 cents a square but a lot of guys are charging 6. Hope this helps


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

admirableptg said:


> We charge 7 cents a square but a lot of guys are charging 6. Hope this helps


Want to come to Boston and sub some work off me?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I just eyeball it sohjuiaflkajafg e

sorry8uuh, 

son messing with keyboard.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Final Answer: $8,223.60


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Want to come to Boston and sub some work off me?


 
And I thought this guys Neps had a chip on his shoulder about subs this is signuture material ha ha all in fun Neps:thumbup:


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

If a homeowner has to ask "how much" then they can not afford it. :thumbup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

robladd said:


> Final Answer: $8,223.60


Not if I gotta travel all the way to North Bergen!


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

You just got to laugh. Its always the people's 1st post that have these type of pricing questions.
Makes me think maybe its a HO or they aren't experienced enough to tackle the job IMO.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

read this


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

and this


----------



## CFPC (Jun 2, 2012)

NEPS.US said:


> Want to come to Boston and sub some work off me?


Yes me too!!! I will even give you 8 cents a sq foot!! Lol!!!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

HousingEconomics.com has a study http://www.nahb.org/generic.aspx?sectionID=734&genericContentID=169974&channelID=311 that details average new construction costs for a 2,300 sf dwelling. I noticed that painting is 3.3% of actual construction costs which amounted to 50+% of the selling cost, as I interpreted it. 

Could this data translate to a rough estimate for an exterior repaint on a North Bergen home where average price/sf is $222. according to zillow.com?

Me at the job site with the data, pencil, and pad:
5,340 sf home @ $222/sf=approx. $1.2M Slice that in half based on actual construction costs to current home value and you now have $600K
3.3% of $600K = $19,800 knock off 15% of that considering it's a repaint, and in 60 seconds you have an estimate of $16,830.00 (Includes materials).

This is how I would start if I didn't have a clue of what I was doing. And it's probably the reason why I still work for someone else.


----------



## henrymilathy (Jul 24, 2012)

The best solution to this problem can be given by a profession painter.He might have all the knowledge about exterior painting.
_________________________
Windows Ottawa


----------

